

Why you need to carefully research travel websites before booking - userish
http://www.reddit.com/r/Scams/comments/18jzw3/i_am_currently_not_able_to_check_into_a_hotel_i/
I've heard of BookIt.com and have seen them mentioned on legitimate sites before, but I wasn't expecting to be treated like this at all.&#60;p&#62;I emailed a complaint to customer service yesterday as this was happening- still no response. So I started a dispute through PayPal, my method of payment to this shady, Florida based company known as BookIt.
======
gregjor
I get that you had a bad experience but what careful research could you have
done to prevent it? Is there something on the bookit.com site that would have
steered you away if you had seen it?

I live in hotels most of the time and use several online booking sites
regularly. I've never had a problem worse than a hotel clerk digging around a
pile of faxes to find my reservation. Given the volume of reservations made
through travel websites it's inevitable that some will get lost or messed up.
It's no fun when it happens to you but a sample of one bad experience doesn't
indict all travel websites.

